# SkidSteer Pallet Forks vs Mast



## LSBees (Sep 24, 2009)

I am just wondering for those of you who use skid steers as forklifts, how many simply use pallet forks vs those using actual forklift masts. Also how well do the pallet forks do for loading and unloading. Thanks


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

We use a Skidsteer with pallet forks - it seems to work well for us - but then again, my son is real pro with that machine - me - I'm not that good. Of course, we have never had a mast rig on the bobby, but do have one rigged up for the tractor. But it is still hard to compare. I've seen the mast rig at work in smooth hard ground and it did look hard to beat. We are always popping the pallet forks off and putting something else on - wonder if the mast is easy to take off and put on? Might be. I also wonder how heavy a typical mast rig is.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't have a mast on my skidsteer loader. I prefer it that way. I can often unload my truck from one side of the truck bed using the headboard and forks, 48"ers. If I had a mast, I would have to be able to work from both sides of the truck. I wouldn't be able to reach across.

One advantage to the mast is that one can pick up more weight than w/ arms and forks. The weight is closer to the machine.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> I can often unload my truck from one side of the truck bed using the headboard and forks, 48"ers. If I had a mast, I would have to be able to work from both sides of the truck. I wouldn't be able to reach across.


Yea - I had not thought about that. We are always reaching over to unload - that is a serious advantage given the nature of some of the places we have bees.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Well, I forklift mass also can be set up with a hold down clamp.

I just found Johnny of bee source a 721 bobcat loader with mass & hold down for a 1000 bucks. Why wouldn't one go with a mass.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Mass? I assume you mean MAST. Are you saying that since you found one for $1,000.00 dollars you don't see why anyone would go w/ anything else? Well, unless you buy a skidder that already has a mast, you have to buy a skidder w/ arms and then replace the arms w/ a mast. Which is an extra expense.

But mostly I like the versatility of arms over the mast. I can take the headboard off rather easily and put a bucket on to dig holes, scrape down and level yards, or to move snow. That's the only other "attatchment" I have, but there are others. If you have the money to spend.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> Are you saying that since you found one for $1,000.00 dollars you don't see why anyone would go w/ anything else? .


No Mark, I'm just saying if you have a loader with out a MASS  just keep your eyes & ears open, there are alot of used stuff that can be pick up at reasonable prices.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

A skidsteer w/out any MASS would be pretty much nothing. Wouldn't it? 

I get ya.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

just have a priest come and bless it why tie up a whole mass.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Come on guys , quit massing around and get back on topic.


----------



## LSBees (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks Guys, I knew allot of guys used skid steers but wasn't sure about the mast vs. pallet forks thing. I like the idea of pallet forks as I would also be using the bucket for other jobs and switching back and forth would be a breeze. Not to mention that the Mast for AO cost over $4500 and according to them requires a day’s labor to install - remove.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I got to use a new Bobcat Skidsteer last week. I noticed that there is a hydraulic piston(?) in the headboard. When I asked my buddy what it is for, he said, "So you can take off the head board and attatch a bucket w/ the flip of a switch, not having to get out of the machine and do it manually." What a great idea. I wonder if the extra cost is worth it?


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> I got to use a new Bobcat Skidsteer last week. I noticed that there is a hydraulic piston(?) in the headboard. When I asked my buddy what it is for, he said, "So you can take off the head board and attatch a bucket w/ the flip of a switch, not having to get out of the machine and do it manually." What a great idea. I wonder if the extra cost is worth it?


probably in the concrete biz it is. We can swap gear in about 3-5 minutes tho. Pipe makes it faaaast. Was it a closed cab? would make sense in the elements maybe. If you still have to get out to attach hydraulic gear seems like it wouldnt make much difference.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

sqkcrk said:


> I wonder if the extra cost is worth it?


I have done landscaping with Bobcats since 1982, and if I ever buy another one, it's going to have a power Bob-Tach. The manual ones get all jammed up with sand and other debris. And the older one gets the harder it is to fiddle with all that stuff. I have already gone to hand controls due to bad legs.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

No Skinner. It was working bees. No closed cab. I don't think they would work for bee work. I have had to get out of a machine while the forks were up in the air.

The hydraulic piston unlocks the headboard and then locks the bucket. No getting out and back in at all. Pretty neat.

One of these days someone is going to come up w/ a computrized joy stick that will allow remote control. Can't ya just imagine it?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

sqkcrk said:


> One of these days someone is going to come up w/ a computrized joy stick that will allow remote control. Can't ya just imagine it?


Must be available already because they have it for trench compactors.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Here you go:

http://www.bobcat.com/loaders/remote_control


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

And this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPB5G12RssA


----------



## LSBees (Sep 24, 2009)

Glad you posted that as I have seen remote control skid steers in the military. 

Anyhow for standard 4 way pallets are the 48" or 42" forks better.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

That is an awesome bobcat, wish the trenchers I have had to use were that nice.......


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I like the 48" forks so I can reach across the deck of my truck. They have come in handy while unloading a tall load off of a semi.

You can do more w/ the longer forks for the same price. Or not much more.

odfrank, where are my royalty checks?


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

<<<42" or 48" forks?

If you put your honey supers on 48" long pallets(6 supers per layer) the shorter forks greatly increase your chances of having the supers(farthest from the operator) tip off in rough terrain.

<<<Mast or arms and forks?

I've run both and I prefer the mast. I've yet to see a bobcat(or other makes) that when you raise and lower the arms that the forks stay level. When unloading and loading in the dark the arm lift is dangerous. On the newer machines the leveling control is to touchy and it is real easy to flip pallets of bees onto yourself. 

If you are going to buy a tool for a specific job get the right tool. Other tools may work but in the long run they become trouble.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I can agreew/ Beeslave on his last point. Get the right tool for the job. The thing is, I believe that the armed skidder is more versatile. Therefore more useful in different situations.

If one is mostly loading and unloading semis, then I would go w/ the masted machine. Then, again, I didn't pick my machine, it picked me.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Beeslave;588692If you are going to buy a tool for a specific job get the right tool. Other tools may work but in the long run they become trouble.[/QUOTE said:


> Well said BeeSlave, I have a case 570XL skip loader for the bucket & gannon box scraper jobs.
> 
> In business (commercial thread) you buy the right tool, you put on a MASS  for a reason.
> 
> In a hobby (beekeeping 101) you buy what your wife will let you .


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

oh if we are talking about the right tool for the job then every one would have a hummerbee lol sorry i couldnt help myself


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Rich man tool and Poor man tool


----------



## BEESERIOUS (Feb 25, 2009)

There is NOTHING like a HummerBee


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

The new 1k swinger would bee my first choice.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Keith Jarrett said:


> The new 1k swinger would bee my first choice.


Gotta know why Keith, not disagreeing just havent been around one. Comparing their specs I see they are about 800 lbs. heavier than the XL (without the fluid filled tires) and a foot and a half longer, I would be a little worried that the extra length would make them a little harder to turn in tight areas. Last I checked the prices are pretty close.


----------



## mnbeekeeper (Jun 30, 2010)

1981 melroe bobcat with mast and tail wheel. wisconny engine unstoppable parts and labor cheap. loading a semi faster than any of you geezers, priceless.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

mnbeekeeper said:


> 1981 melroe bobcat with mast and tail wheel. wisconny engine unstoppable parts and labor cheap. loading a semi faster than any of you geezers, priceless.


**** that was gonna be the next thing I asked about but nobody seems to want to part with them


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

we had an old 610 bobcat. had it overhauled and the place the rebuilt the motor overbored the motor and it always overheated after the overhaul. dad still says that was his favorite loader


----------



## Johnny (Sep 7, 2007)

Late 70's 720 bobcat with a Edwards mast! Thanks Jarrett. Now I need a trailer. :doh:


----------



## Action (Jan 8, 2005)

Had a 610 w/Edwards mast and tail wheel. A little underpowered but I loved it! Now have a Cat 216B w/Pallet forks. Couldn't stand it when I got it. Forks to ridged w/down preasure. Built my own style pallet forks and wow I am happy.W/Mast when you get stuck you get stuck! W/Arms and pallet forks it is very hard to get stuck + U can enter from the front instead of climbing over the tires. I like both ways but am now very happy with what I have.
Jack


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Johnny said:


> Thanks Jarrett.


I also go by Keith, that's what my two friends call me most of the time.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

You've got two friends? Do they know about it?  Anyway I still want you to defend whats better about the Swinger 1K over the Hummer


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

jim lyon said:


> Anyway I still want you to defend whats better about the Swinger 1K over the Hummer


Well, swinger lifts ALOT more, smoother driving machine, cummings motor (parts) easy to find & work on,any cummings dealer will have parts for that machine. More POWER, better built, swivel joint MUCH better than hummer. Transmission, hummer has problems with there two speed going out. Swinger is built on the auto-cad system I believe, hummer is just looks like a templets put together.

Just a better built machine, put the two side by side, it's a no brainer.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Just what I was afraid of; you would come through with a real logical argument just to confuse things.:scratch:


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Check this nice toy!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNldJFumKzw


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Anybody ever use a Toyota skid steer?
Wondering if the Mast for the Bobcat would attach on the older Toyota that I have?


----------



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

Think I would rather have a Donkey BK.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

I see there is a skidsteer forklift mast that looks like it is a quick attach and
the arms can stay on the machine?
You could go from a bucket to a Mast in minutes, sounds like a better ideal to me for being more versatile!
You would have the lift height of the machine and then could go higher with
the forklift mast.
Seems like a big plus when loading the big trucks?

Check out there link:
http://www.skidsteersolutions.com/


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Guess I could have gave you this link instead!

http://www.skidsteersolutions.com/Skid_Steer_Hydraulic_Forks_p/tele-fork-42.htm


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Interesting, a bit pricy but my main concern is that the unit itself weighs 1100 lbs.


----------



## Action (Jan 8, 2005)

jim lyon said:


> Interesting, a bit pricy but my main concern is that the unit itself weighs 1100 lbs.


You would need a bigger skid steer then I am using (Cat 216b) to handle the mast and a load of bees.
Jack


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

The last thing you would want to be with a pallet of bees on your bobcat, is over weight on your front end and lifting your load up. I am only experienced with the landscaping use of a bobcat. I have more than once driven down a steep driveway with a heavy load of aggregate, to a waiting dump truck at the bottom, lift my over loaded bucket up to dump, tip over into the truck bed sides, and have my brains strained through that mesh on the top of the bobcat cage. In this case, I can tip my bucket to dump the load, and then tip violently backwards hoping to not get thrown out the front of the machine as it rocks to a standstill.
In the case of a pallet of bees, you would be cleaning up a lot of spilled shattered boxes while getting your pants stung off. Do beekeepers use that swivel wheel to prevent tipping backwards?


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

I was thinking that a fifth wheel might help?
If not, how about some kind of rear counter balance? I use a steel 55 gal. barrel full of old cast iron window weights and big junks of lead on the drawbar of my tractor for plowing snow, without it the old Farmall would sit and spin with that big bucket full of snow.
I know it would be a pain in the neck as I already crunch enough stuff with my skidsteer without anything hanging off the back end! 
I would think that most people would be loading a semi load of bees on somewhat flatter ground???  
Unless you just feel like your 18 again and are up to the challenge!
I know I sure get tense when I am operate my machine on steeper ground and prefer to just stay on flatter ground.
Don't forget they also make a hive clamp for the forklift mast!


----------



## florida pollinator (Jul 31, 2006)

The fifth wheel as most peeps in the south call them pick up the back tires and make the "skid steer" stop skidding and steer more like a fork lift,and a whole lot smoother on solid ground, it's no help on soft dirt or mud.

A mast is much easier to load with and moves the tipping weight load closer towards the machine allowing you to pick up more weight safer.

Any forklift mast can be hooked up , but some such as the ones A&O sell have more open view to look thru, one of my bobcats has a toyota mast on it, no I don't have an A&O one or get sales percentages. And longer forks help keep pallets more stable,not to mention the reach as someone else stated.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

odfrank said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.bobcat.com/loaders/remote_control


Have you seen one I can retrofit to my Kubota so I can sit in the living room and dig out that foundation I need to do.? That would be so awesome. Maybe run it off of WiFi and I can work from the office and control the tractor. The options are endless. Tooo coool.


----------

